# What Is Considered Low Cohumulone?



## MitchDudarko (8/8/11)

So I brewed a 10min IPA with Galaxy which came out smelling superb! It's tasting great too, however there's an astringent sharp bitterness going on in the beer. Which made me think about a conversation I had with my mate about hop cohumulone levels. AFAIK, low cohumulone = Smoother bitterness. The galaxy I used came in at 13.2% AA, with a cohumulone level of 35%. Would I be correct in assuming a lower AA hop with the same cohumulone level (Eg: Riwaka - 6.1% AA, 35% cohumulone level) would provide a smoother bittering? Obvioulsy the trade off would be using more hop to reach the same BU, and will be variable with any different hop variety. But the ultimate question is: What % is considered low cohumulone??

Mitch


----------



## razz (8/8/11)

I would have to chase my source from some time ago Mitch but I believe it is up to 30%


----------



## DJR (8/8/11)

Less than 30% is considered low

Bittering with lower alpha but same cohumulone % to the same BU would be the same "harshness"

Simcoe and Amarillo (15-20%), the noble hops, Saphir and some others are low cohumulone %

http://www.barthhaasgroup.com/images/pdfs/...20varieties.pdf


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/8/11)

DJR said:


> Less than 30% is considered low
> 
> Bittering with lower alpha but same cohumulone % to the same BU would be the same "harshness"
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, I've always wanted to know this question's answer.

And it explains why the smaragd lager I just started consuming is so smooth in bitterness. And it's only $6 a pack for 90g at CB.

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet............

Goomba


----------



## Pennywise (8/8/11)

DJR said:


> Less than 30% is considered low
> 
> Bittering with lower alpha but same cohumulone % to the same BU would be the same "harshness"



I'm wondering if it would in fact be a little more harsh? Considering you'd use more. Or does it not work like that?


----------



## DJR (8/8/11)

Pennywise said:


> I'm wondering if it would in fact be a little more harsh? Considering you'd use more. Or does it not work like that?



There is of course always "more to it" and in this case the answer is "maybe" 

The cohumulone % is a big determiner of the level of harshness of the bittering, but there is other stuff in hops anyway.

Using a low cohumulone hop from the start makes a big difference - try making a 60IBU beer bittered with Simcoe, and then make a 60IBU beer with Columbus or Galaxy - pretty easy to tell which one will taste smoother

Mmmm 60 IBU IIPA with Simcoe/Amarillo... :beerbang:


----------



## brendanos (8/8/11)

I'd be inclined to think that the opposite is true. You need half as much Galaxy as Riwaka for the same BU, so they should contribute less than half as much cohumulone (given the same spec). As mentioned though by DJR, there is more to it than just cohumulone. In my experience Riwaka has a softer bittering profile.

The "harshness" of most bittering hops can be avoided/lessened by ensuring your water is appropriate for a hops (adequate sulphate, low sodium, balanced chloride/sulphate ratio)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/8/11)

It's interesting that I use Nelson Sauvin extensively, but never for bittering >30 mins, as I've found the bitterness to be harsh, yet it's listed as one of the lower co-hu level hops.

There has to be more to this. I've read about co-hu rule of thumb (%age = harshness level), but nothing further detailed. Most of my bittering choice hops are through trial and error.


----------



## /// (8/8/11)

To be honest, your probably just over-bittering. If your adding thse high-alpha's in the end I'd be knocking upwards of 40% of the initial bittering hop off the total.

Running my beers thru a spectrophotometer has shown i get upwards of 45% of bittering from the topaz i use at whirlpool and 35% when using cascade. Had a target of 35 BU for one beer and it was sitting at 70!

Whether cube-ing or using a heat-ex, knock off the bittering hop esp. when using the high alphas late.

Scotty


----------



## Deebo (8/8/11)

Somewhat off topic.. but I put about 25g of Galaxy flowers into a half full keg of beer than I wanted a bit more hop flavour too. 
It seemed to add noticable bitterness but everything I have read says dry hopping shouldnt add any bitterness? Wasnt a bad taste but definately tasted a lot more bitter to my taste buds (It reminded me of an IPA that I had at the Sail and Anchor once)


----------



## brendanos (9/8/11)

Dry hopping adds a "perceived" bitterness rather than measurable BU's.


----------

